
250 Free Online Courses from Top Universities  - jamesbritt
http://www.openculture.com/freeonlinecourses
======
stretchwithme
Awesome. I plan on listening to some of the more interesting in the car.

Sadly, I see 3 courses on Marxian economics and zero on Austrian economics.
Here's one I found on mises.org

    
    
      http://mises.org/resources/2022

~~~
shrikant
Please submit resources like those to Dan Colman (and his team) who run the
site - they're really nice, and are doing a stellar job of curating some
serious high-quality content from around the Web.

<http://www.openculture.com/contact>

